# Afterbirth clouding my water? Help!



## alpha_betta (Aug 21, 2011)

So, hopefully someone can impress some knowledge upon me...

My problem is thus; I have been cycling a new 10g with an old filter & handful of gravel from a well established tank, also a few Xiphophorus species in there to speed things along. Upon discovering that one of the variatus has given birth to fry, I immediately noticed that the water seemed to be getting cloudy. After only managing to rescue two of the fry(tank is very densely planted, I imagine the rest are eaten or hiding amongst foliage) from their hungry kin, I went to bed. 

Upon awaking I discovered that the water is so cloudy I can't see through it and for that matter have NEVER seen aquarium water so dark! In addition, there is an extremely foul smell emanating from it. Interesting to note that the fish do not seem to be the slightest bit phased or stressed, in fact they seem less so. I have checked all of my water parameters and aside from a high tH reading, all are within normal range! Despite this fact, I did perform a 20% water change but am afraid to do more b/c the tank is still cycling.

The only other factor which is different, aside from the new fry is that some sand blasted manzanita branches were added yesterday. These I was unable to boil due to their size, but instead poured boiling water over them many times. Is it possible this is al just related to an abundance of tannins? I was under the impression that manzanita wood is the least likely to leach tannins... 

I would appreciate some advice!


----------



## giddetm (Apr 30, 2011)

Justin I don't think it is afterbirth,both of my new planted tanks did the same thing Beaslbob suggested turning the lights out for 3 days to a week and stop feeding during that time and it worked for me. After a week the water was clear and I slowly added the light,a couple hours the 1st coupole of days then I added a couple more hrs for a few days. At the end of 8 to 10 days you should be at 8-10 hrs a day.When you start adding light again feed sparingly. Good luck


----------



## alpha_betta (Aug 21, 2011)

Interesting, I would never have considered that. I'll be sure to let you know what happens. I'm gonna try a little water clarifier first, but your suggestion is much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## giddetm (Apr 30, 2011)

Here is a link with some pics of my tank,the 1st set is 2 weeks after starting and the 2nd set is after the water cleared using this method.
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f15/new-150-gal-1st-planted-tank-17707.html


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If it is a bacteria bloom the clarifier may not work.


----------



## alpha_betta (Aug 21, 2011)

UPDATE: So a second application of water clarifier worked in conjunction with another 20% water change, although I did leave the lights out and stop feeding for the duration. It would appear that all is for naught, for this morning, i uncovered the true culprit...

Yeah, that foul smell?

Never buy "Driftwood with Plant" at PetSmart. One-week in and it was rotting and reeking something fierce. It was pretty foul. Guess it serves me right for shopping at the big-box...its just so convenient!


----------



## giddetm (Apr 30, 2011)

You can still go with a water change and the lights out method to clear it up


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

Retail stores are convenient, and you can get pretty good quality products there. You just have to know what you're buying. After getting some really useless "instant tank cycling liquid" from there, I just research things before I buy them. Especially since I found out that most of the "aquarium plants" they sell are actually terrestrial and can't go into a tank at all.

Anyway, glad you found the culprit!


----------



## alpha_betta (Aug 21, 2011)

As far as live fish go, the "big-boxes" have a definite jump on most of San Diego's LFS' at least, but in general regard to live plants; forget about it! In fact, this was my first forray into purchasing any substantial number of plants from aforementioned big-box, and I did end up leaving with one terrestrial(Ribbon Plant) and one semi-aquatic(Umbrella Plant), albeit knowingly. While they both seem to be serving their purpose, I am for other reasons, perturbed. Needless to say, I won't be doing _that_ again.


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

I hear you; I was so disappointed to learn that I could hardly get any of the pretty plants they have in the store!  White ribbon plants are my favorites, so it was quite a let-down. They do offer some good ones, though. I just bought an argentine sword, crested java fern, and a couple of water wisteria. So far, they're pretty healthy.


----------



## alpha_betta (Aug 21, 2011)

So far I'm having pretty good luck with the ribbons, I've only had to dispose of one of them, and I'm fairly certain that the "umbrella" is really some type of anubias, which actually works out pretty well. Whatever it is, is definately NOT Umbrella Plant LOL


----------



## giddetm (Apr 30, 2011)

If you like the other plants also you could always setup a riparium!


----------

